# Krebsschere



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

kennt sich jemand mit der __ Krebsschere aus? wie wird sie in den Teich gebracht? auf den Grund oder schwimmen lassen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Willy,

ich hab auch mehrere Krebsscheren im Teich, Hautptteich und Pflanzenfilter. Im Sommer kommt sie langsam hoch an die Oberfläche und im WInter taucht sie auf den Grund zwecks Überwinterung ab ....







Merkmale einer __ Krebsschere ... scharfe Blätter .... blüht auch, wenn es ihr gutgeht ... kleine Ableger nach dem Winter .... brauchste noch Infos ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

JA ich habe einen Ableger bekommen. Wie soll ich den in den Teich bringen ? "einpflanzen" oder schwimmen lassen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Willy,

also ich habe meinen Ableger einfach ins Wasser gelegt und damit hatte es sich.
Er ist dann erst mal auf den Boden gesunken. Alles weitere muss ich abwarten. Einpflanzen solltest du ihn nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

hallo,
die krebsscheren muss man bloß reinschmeißen,
die kann im gegensatz von anderen Pflanzen schwimmen! :ertrink:


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

schliesse mich meinen Vorschreibern an: einfach ins Wasser damit. Die __ Krebsschere gehört botanisch in die Familie der Primadonnen mit nicht vorhersagbarem Verhalten. EIGENTLICH sollte sie schwimmen nachdem man sie vorsichtig ins Wasser gelegt hat. Im Normalfall macht sie das aber nicht sondern sinkt erst einmal auf den Grund. Von da taucht sie dann wieder auf - oder auch nicht. Manche steigen auf halbe Höhe und schauen von unterwasser aus dem Teich heraus (vermutlich sind die sonst oben und tauchen nur aus Panik ab wenn der Teichbesitzer kommt), manche steigen dauernd auf und ab, aber die Mehrheit wird spätestens in der zweiten Saison manierlich und schwimmt dann ganz normal an der Oberfläche.

Manchmal hängt sie nach dem 'Pflanzen' auch schräg im Wasser, weil sie in einer größeren Gruppe gewachsen ist und die Pflanzen sich gegenseitig gestützt haben. Ohne die Stütze ist sie aus dem Gleichgewicht und muß erst einmal wachsen um gerade im Wasser zu schwimmen. Irgendwie eine lustige Pflanze weil sie sich auf und ab bewegen kann und fast eine Art Charakter entwickelt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

äh ,wir reden hier aber schon noch von einer PFLANZE, oder ???

rre:


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*...*

Wenn ich mir meinen Beitrag so durchlese    ... klaro, einfach ins Wasser rein, sie sucht sich ihren Platz ... mich fasziniert diese auch und ich bin gespannt, ob sie Blüten zeigt, denn sie wandert langsam aus dem Tiefenbereich an die Oberfläche ... ihre Wurzeln (genau wie beim __ Froschbiss) halten sie imo noch am Boden ... kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln, und sie iss oben     .... Ableger hat sie seid letzten Sommer schon 4 Stück ... 3 davon sind im Pflanzenfilter, dort können sie *zensiert* wie die Katzen, dort isses mir egal ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo @alle,
wer hat eine Idee warum meine 2 Krebsscheren so aussehen: oberhalb des Wasser geht es so, aber im Wasser lösen sie sich langsam auf...
Teich wurde vor 2 Monaten komplett neu eingerichtet, Wasserwerte scheinen ok (ph 7,5 GH 14 Nitrat/Nitrit 0)
Gruß Uwe


----------

